# Getting With Some Sourdough.



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 22, 2022)

Mixing some SD for a loaf pan.

150g active starter.
Adding to the starter is 25g olive oil and 250g warm spring water.








Mix the starter, oil and water together.

Then add 500g bread flour and 11g sea salt.
Mix good so no large dry flour remains.
Cover and autolyse for an hour at room temp.






After an hour autolyse i form the dough into a smooth ball.
Cover and bulk rise.






An autolyse (“oh-toe-lease”), sometimes written as autolyze, autolysis, or dough autolysis, is the act of combining the flour and some or all of the water in a recipe, and then leaving the mixture to rest for some period. That's it! During this time, gluten bonds begin forming, the dough takes on a smoother texture and strengthens overall.

Also, in the presence of water, enzymes in the flour begin to function. Somewhat paradoxically since the dough feels stronger overall, protease enzymes start breaking down protein bonds, slackening the dough. This slackening leads to an increase in a dough's extensibility the ability for the dough to stretch out without tearing. Extensibility is an essential quality for bread dough. Having the right amount of extensibility—which is counter-balanced by elasticity, or the tendency for the dough to resist stretching—means a dough can expand and be filled with the gaseous byproducts of fermentation.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 23, 2022)

Shape this morning.







I use Bulka bannetons. Made in Germany


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 23, 2022)

You make some killer bread Rick.  Looks like you seattled in nicely to your new home.  That reminds me I need to get one going.  Just finished my last.  A loaf last me 2 months.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Mar 23, 2022)

That looks really good - Sourdough is my favorite bread.  I am almost getting tired (not really) of things on this forum that get added to my "must-make" list :)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 23, 2022)

Not my best but not my worst. Pretty good for not baking for while.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 23, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Not my best but not my worst. Pretty good for not baking for while.
> 
> View attachment 626922
> 
> ...


I'd hit it. Nice work


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2022)

Rick, I can almost smell your bread from here ,looks like a winner !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 24, 2022)

Great looking loaf!  I would be proud of that.  How did you not have the crust open up?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2022)

I did a cold bake. Right from the fridge to oven, no pre heat of my DO


----------



## robrpb (Mar 24, 2022)

Good looking bread Rick. Nice crumb.

Rob


----------

